# So... I Got an iPhone



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I have been feeling the need to keep up with the site while I'm out and about so today I picked an iPhone and this is my first post using it.
I have to admit that the thing is impressive. 

How do you thing the industry will change in the coming years as people have acess to the internet from anywhere?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Damn, I am so jealous!

How does the site come up on it?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Cole said:


> Damn, I am so jealous!
> 
> How does the site come up on it?


Not to bad at all and if you move it horizontal it will come up on landscape mode automatically. I'm still getting used to it but over all I love it. 

This is my first smart phone though.... so I'm not sure how the others do. I got this phone because the data plan was about half that of other phones.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Have you had any voicemails yet?

I want to hear your opinion on the visual voicemail!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

*Thanks Again, Nathan!*

Thank you for helping to feed me. One of my customers is an Apple rep, As his stock goes up, he's planning nicer projects! :clap::clap:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Now, maybe you will catch up with the posts and housekeeping?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Those iPone's are incredible, the picture quality is unbelievable and the zoom functions etc. are great. Two quick tips that you may already know, internet access is free if you are near a WiFi access point, and you can read pdf files if you email them to yourself and download them to the iPhone, you can read them inside the eMail.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Cole said:


> Have you had any voicemails yet?
> 
> I want to hear your opinion on the visual voicemail!


No.. it's a new number so no voicemails yet. I do have a good friend of mine that is a pastor of a church in Florida and he gets about 25 - 40 voicemails a day. I never leave him a message because it always gets lost but last week I gave it a try and he called me right back. He said... I have "voicemail salvation" :laughing:. He got an iPhone and said that feature alone was worth the cost of the phone.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

neolitic said:


> Thank you for helping to feed me. One of my customers is an Apple rep, As his stock goes up, he's planning nicer projects! :clap::clap:


LOL, I do what I can... but that stock needs now help.


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm jellus.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

all my posting is done from a wm05 smartphone, hence my lack of caps...

i use a treo700wx, for browsing email & fax. though it does no java apps.

btw free exchange backup from mail2web.com rocks!!

ray


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Caps from my BlackBerry is a simple hold the key down. Not quite as impressed with this BlackBerry as I had hoped for. I thought for a second about the iPhone, but this was $100.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

And here comes my post from the jobsite from my pda phone. An hp 6315 the dumbest thing apple left out of the iphone are expansion slots and 3g.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I have had my black berry for about 2 full weeks now. I do not know how i managed with out it. Worth the 120 bucks i pay a month.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

matt

have wireless bakup/sync 
server? my fave feature.

ray


----------



## Nigel S. Shorts (Jul 21, 2007)

I have the Treo 755P and love it. I'm not taking advantage of half the features it has. I discovered I can stream audeo from radio station websites, so I'll never miss the call of my favorite team's games while working Saturday's. Having said that, I'd love to get an iphone, but I like Sprint too much to switch to AT&T.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The old phone died. I got a LG 8350 with WAY more crap than I want to deal with. I told them that I just wanted to send and recieve but my 'update' has MP 4? and some navigation system. Big Brother is steadily creeping in.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

So far I'm loving it. Say what you will but this thing is the most impressive consumer electronic device I've ever seen. It's just so sooth and well thought out.


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

I wouldn't trade my iPhone for anything. Had similar smart phones and I just can't the same. Although most people haven't experienced the brialliant inovative, thinking of apple, because the over whelming amount of microsoft platforms out. Its simply an amazing world ( being a microsoft user for my lifetime till 3 years ago) but more about the iPhone , voicemail is crazy how easy it makes something that used to be more difficult then neccesary. 

Just look at there pure engineering quality, all of us can appreciate that being tradesman. Thats just the surface. Mac makes my life better


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

CNC said:


> I wouldn't trade my iPhone for anything. Had similar smart phones and I just can't the same. Although most people haven't experienced the brialliant inovative, thinking of apple, because the over whelming amount of microsoft platforms out. Its simply an amazing world ( being a microsoft user for my lifetime till 3 years ago) but more about the iPhone , voicemail is crazy how easy it makes something that used to be more difficult then neccesary.
> 
> Just look at there pure engineering quality, all of us can appreciate that being tradesman. Thats just the surface. Mac makes my life better


Have you dropped yours yet? I'm scared to death of the first time I drop it on a concrete floor.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Does someone make a rhino case for them? I would not think of having a pda without a hard case. I keep mine in a hard case all the time and I sit on it, and drop it all the time. I even left it in my bags when I chucked them off a 14' deck and it is just fine.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Yea, I should probably put it in a case... but it's so thin it fits really nice in my pocket. A case would make it harder to carry.
Also, either way you can't cover the screen right? Not sure.


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

it went down hard today actually. Mines in a rubber " incase" case doesn't hardly change the size or feel. Doesnt cover the screen but its almost recessed because of the case. So it can be laid down face first with no contact to the screen. The screen wont scratch but can crack i hear. Try www.modmyiphone.com . Have fun. You think you like the iphone? Try a mac lap top or desk top. Its just tough going from a pc to mac and not knowing the operating system, you have to have some one show you around and compare what does what ( this is like you start menu and so on) and you wont go back.
theres a reason ipod is number one and the iphone will take over . The mac operating system isnt what has been crammed in every store and every cheap consumer computer. Mac cares.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a flip cover on the case for my HP. It's plastic so you can see right through it and see the calls coming in. But it also keeps the screen from getting cracked. Yes it makes it bulkier and sometime I take it out when I dont want to carry the large case. But I have also broken 2 pda screens in my time so I really dont want to break another.


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

I have an iPhone and love it. It doesn't do everything that many smart phones do, but what it does, it does very well.

Get a Speck rubber case and a Rivet earbuds/mic combo.

8 GB of memory is huge for a cell phone, I have 1000 songs a couple of TV shows, dozens of podcasts and still enough room for 40,000 photos. (6GB Free memory divide by 150K ave pic size)

The visual voice mail is awesome, as is the Yahoo IMAP email. Email gets pushed to my phone instantly.

Texting is wonderful too, it looks like a chat session, very easy to follow.

EDGE network is about as slow as dial up, but I'm surprised at how many open WAPs I find around town.

Best $400 I ever spent.


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

OK, now I'm logged in from my iPhone. I just wanted to add how great the web browser is. You can easily view any website. An iPhone is really a universal pocket communicator.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Yea, I should probably put it in a case... but it's so thin it fits really nice in my pocket. A case would make it harder to carry.
> Also, either way you can't cover the screen right? Not sure.


I bought mine June 20th, the day they came out, and still have no case. It still looks like I could have bought it today. If you have it on you while doing construction you probably should get a slim case. 

I watched a video where some mythbuster type guys were testing it's toughness. They were dropping it on tile, concrete, even from a third story window on concrete. They also put it in a plastic bag with some coins, keys and other hard things you might have in your pockets. After all that it had a few scratches on the aluminum case but the glass was fine and it still worked fine. That convinced me it was safe without a case. I've dropped it a few times and you can't tell.

By far the best phone I've ever had. I played a game of chess against my friend on his Blackberry the other day and it was like going back to eating top romen after getting used to filet mignon.


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

I dunno about all this. I have a perfectly good Motorola flip phone, and I can make great phone calls with it. It has a built in phone book, and it takes messages, and I can scroll through who's called me, and it has Caller ID. What else do I need? Nothing. It does exactly what I want.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Stone Mountain said:


> What else do I need? Nothing. It does exactly what I want.



Get out of the 80's. Imagine looking at all of the cool pictures that you send me on your phone.



*The visual voice mail is awesome*

What is visual voicemail?


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

Stone Mountain said:


> I dunno about all this. I have a perfectly good Motorola flip phone, and I can make great phone calls with it. It has a built in phone book, and it takes messages, and I can scroll through who's called me, and it has Caller ID. What else do I need? Nothing. It does exactly what I want.


My phonograph plays my music perfectly fine and I can hear the music, what do I need one of them new fangled 8 track things for.....?:whistling

Just kiddin,

Nathan, try going to www.iphoneappr.com on your phone. Hundreds, maybe thousands, of web based apps made specifically for the Iphone. Everything from games to multimedia to tools to business and finance.

Personally I'm addicted to one of the Texas holdem games.

Keep us posted on how you like it.

Wack


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

*Visual Voicemail*

Here's a little Visual Voicemail example:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3j03bOOBwY

Basically, people call and leave voice mails on the system like always, but with visual voicemail the voicemail messages become files that are pushed down from the server and reside in the memory of your phone.

Since they are files, the are displayed as such using information such as their caller ID or name if they exist as a contact on your phone.

Instead of slogging through your voicemails in a linear fashion, listening to several emails you don't care about hoping to discover important messages, you can see a list of your voicemail files, and play the ones you choose. With a single button tap you can call them back.

It seems like a trivial improvement, but surprisingly, you realize how much better voicemail is when you can access your messages randomly. Also since you see whose message it is before you listen to it, you can just delete it if it's a salesman or somebody bugging you.

Visual voicemail alone is reason enough to buy an iPhone.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

iPhone #2

For the record I did not drop my phone (yet). But the switch to turn off the ringer broke so I had to take the phone back. However Apple has some great customer service and they took care of everything and gave me a new phone no questions asked. Even burned me a CD with my pictures. Pretty nice. 

I still love this thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

Nathan, So you've had it for about a week now, what do ya think of it? Likes/dislikes?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

wackman said:


> Nathan, So you've had it for about a week now, what do ya think of it? Likes/dislikes?


Well, I had to take it back once because the hold button broke. They were very nice about it and gave me a new one no questions asked.

I'm scared to death to drop it so that's major flaw. I got a plastic case that goes around it but still I wonder how that glass screen will do.
Last, it's a little heavy which doesn't really bother me because I just keep it in my pocket but my wife has mentioned it a few times.

With that said though I LOVE this phone and it's already change the way I keep up with email and my websites. I'm a heavy user so take that into consideration but at this point I would buy it again no doubt. I give it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

I consider myself a power user of cell phones, and I love my iPhone. When the SDK comes out in February, watch out, we're gonna get a lot of cool stuff!


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

L. B. Condulet said:


> I consider myself a power user of cell phones, and I love my iPhone. When the SDK comes out in February, watch out, we're gonna get a lot of cool stuff!


What's the SDK?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I agree... once the SDK (*software developers kit*) comes out and people can start writing apps for it it's going to be even better.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm not very tech savvy so you'll have to bear with me, but how does that sdk work? Will I have to write my own programs or is it something people will create and put out for everyone? What kind of cool stuff are you guys expecting and excited about? Ya got me real curious.


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

You would have to be an experienced programmer to use the SDK. The SDK will create a thriving community of third party programmers that will create everything imaginable. Expect everything from contact managers to spreadsheets to HTML editors to GPS navigation. Ever since the iPhone release there have been people writing very cool unauthorized third party hacks for the iPhone, but Apple releases firmware updates that kill these apps.

If you're familiar with the plethora (yes, I use this word too often) of third party apps for the Palm and Pocket PC devices, that's what we're expecting with the SDK.

The iPhone's genius is in it's touch screen. All other phones have fixed, mechanical keys, but since the iPhones keys are virtual, they change dynamically to suit what ever task you're doing. This marvelous feature will be exploited by developers. Expect some pretty cool things.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

L. B. Condulet said:


> I consider myself a power user of cell phones, and I love my iPhone. When the SDK comes out in February, watch out, we're gonna get a lot of cool stuff!


That thing looks awful fragile...too dainty for a real plumber, for sure.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Putty Truck said:


> That thing looks awful fragile...too dainty for a real plumber, for sure.


I agree.. this is the #1 problem with the iPhone.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

L. B. Condulet said:


> You would have to be an experienced programmer to use the SDK. The SDK will create a thriving community of third party programmers that will create everything imaginable. Expect everything from contact managers to spreadsheets to HTML editors to GPS navigation. Ever since the iPhone release there have been people writing very cool unauthorized third party hacks for the iPhone, but Apple releases firmware updates that kill these apps.
> 
> If you're familiar with the plethora (yes, I use this word too often) of third party apps for the Palm and Pocket PC devices, that's what we're expecting with the SDK.
> 
> The iPhone's genius is in it's touch screen. All other phones have fixed, mechanical keys, but since the iPhones keys are virtual, they change dynamically to suit what ever task you're doing. This marvelous feature will be exploited by developers. Expect some pretty cool things.


Boy your right those PDA phones that have been out for years did not have touch screens... Oh wait yeah they did.


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> Boy your right those PDA phones that have been out for years did not have touch screens... Oh wait yeah they did.


Yeah, I guess you're right. I'm really on a roll here, so I'm not gonna let facts diminish my enthusiasm for the iPhone...


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

*As if you needed more reasons to buy an iPhone....*

Since the phone will easily 40,000+ photos, you can quickly show customers pictures of completed work and before and after pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## CSB (Nov 17, 2007)

iPhone...Bah. Give me a PPC6700 or 6800, I'll show you some real tricks. Music, photos, videos, unlimited web browsing via EVDO or WiFi, GPS, All kinds of MS apps, unlock my truck door with a push of my phone, open the garage door, change the channels on my TV, get the web on my laptop anywhere through USB, the list goes on and on. All of it for $40 bucks a month - try that with the iPhone :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

CSB said:


> iPhone...Bah. Give me a PPC6700 or 6800, I'll show you some real tricks. Music, photos, videos, unlimited web browsing via EVDO or WiFi, GPS, All kinds of MS apps, unlock my truck door with a push of my phone, open the garage door, change the channels on my TV, get the web on my laptop anywhere through USB, the list goes on and on. All of it for $40 bucks a month - try that with the iPhone :thumbsup:


I've tried to get them to see the light... But they are too ashamed after spending so much money and then finding out its a lot of old technology... Its real hard for them to admit that. Deep down inside I know they know.

The one thing that the iphone has (or maybe it was just a rumor) that is cool and the other PDA phones dont have is the proximty sensor by the earpiece. I heard a rumor that when you put it near your ear it shuts off the touchscreen so you dont hit buttons with your cheek. This is a cool feature but no one seems to mention it? I wonder if it was planed and then got cut because it never worked right?


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> The one thing that the iphone has (or maybe it was just a rumor) that is cool and the other PDA phones dont have is the proximty sensor by the earpiece. I heard a rumor that when you put it near your ear it shuts off the touchscreen so you dont hit buttons with your cheek. This is a cool feature but no one seems to mention it? I wonder if it was planed and then got cut because it never worked right?


That is a current feature of the iPhone.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

That is the one feature that I have heard so little about but I should be hearing a lot about since it is the only inovative thing on the phone.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

Some of the things I love about my Iphone is the internet looks exactly the same on my phone as it does on my computer. All the same pictures, everything. Also I'm not really computer savvy and I had a hard time doing all those cool things with my treo and blackberry. Since I never really figured out how to use those features on them it was like it didn't do it. The iphone is so easy to use even I figured out how.

I had a touch screen treo and it was nothing like this. It's like 2nd grade whiffle ball compared to the major leagues. Same basic idea but still totally different.

Really though, no matter what features they have (or don't have) it's ok to love a phone other than the iphone just as it's ok to love the iphone. I'm certainly not bagging on all other phones, I just am really really happy with the iphone.


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> That is the one feature that I have heard so little about but I should be hearing a lot about since it is the only inovative thing on the phone.


There is a plethora (yes!) of innovative things on the phone:

Dual touch screen (expand and shrink what's on the screen)
Vertical or horizontal image self orienting (turn phone sidewaze)
Visual Voicemail
Download music directly to phone.
Watch full length feature films on phone.
Output signal to TV and view movies on big screen
"Cover Flow" for album artwork.
Watch Youtube videos
Real time on demand google maps and satellite images
Easily store 40,000+ images.
8GB built in storage








​


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*Speck Products*

[ deleted ]


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

L. B. Condulet said:


> There is a plethora (yes!) of innovative things on the phone:
> 
> Dual touch screen (expand and shrink what's on the screen)
> Vertical or horizontal image self orienting (turn phone sidewaze)
> ...


1. Ok resizing... I am sure I could do that on my HP pda phone... Never looked but if I really needed to I am sure I could find software that would.
2. The automatic orientation is ok... I read a few reviews that said it was easily confused and was slow to fix itself. (NOT PERSONAL EXPERIANCE) But I can also change the orientation with a few clicks (it does it auto for movies)
3. Visual voicemail maybe new to a cell phone (really it is just a carrier thing and not so much an exclusive to the phone I would bet in less than a year every phone will have it) My wife's company has that. If she gets a voicemail it shows up in her inbox with the caller id (or person's name if in her contact list) in the title. Its all stored in the same place its just an audio file. How it is accessed is the only differance. If you get 10 VMails a day this would probably be a VERY handy feature. 
4. My HP pda phone I can download direct to the phone OR on the potentially UNLIMTED storage space I have because I acctually have REMOVABLE storage (HUGE downfall of the iphone)
5. I have been watching full length films on PDA's (and my pda phone when I got it) for the last 8 years.
6. Nifty feature to output to a tv screen... is that a special cable you have to carry? or is it the standard RCA? Just curious as no one has seemed to mention that before.
7. I HATE album artwork. Those bastards irriatate the crap out of me, half the time you cant even tell the album because it does not include artist name and album title... But cool if you like it.
8. Once again NOT inovative... Just new to people who dont know anything about real PDA phones (BTW when I talk about PDA phones I am NOT refering to blackberrys, blackjack or treo's those things are jokes and more worthless than just a phone)
9. Google maps works on my phone as well.
10. I could store a BILLION images if I wanted to because I have unlimted storage potential.
11. Only 8GB? That would be fine with an SDHC slot built in... but without a slot its just a waste.

Can you guys tether your laptop to your iphone? I do its great when you dont want to browse on the phone... Just turn on the laptop and you got a wireless connection ANYWHERE.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

RobertCDF said:


> 4. My HP pda phone I can download direct to the phone OR on the potentially UNLIMTED storage space I have because I acctually have REMOVABLE storage (HUGE downfall of the iphone) I don't think I use as much as you because I've only used up 4 gb for all my stuff but I don't have movies or anything like that. But I agree if I needed more space this would be a big detractor.
> 
> 6. Nifty feature to output to a tv screen... is that a special cable you have to carry? or is it the standard RCA? Just curious as no one has seemed to mention that before. I didn't know about this either but I'd like to find out how.
> 
> Can you guys tether your laptop to your iphone? I do its great when you dont want to browse on the phone... Just turn on the laptop and you got a wireless connection ANYWHERE.I don't know if we can or not but seems like a cool option if I have my laptop with me. Does anyone know if we can do this with our Iphones?/QUOTE]


----------



## CSB (Nov 17, 2007)

Its pretty safe to say that the only thing the iPhone has that my PPC6700 and 6800's dont is the visual voicemail...Not really an issue for me because I listen to them all no matter who it is. Another cool feature on my PPC's, I can process a credit card payment - and print a reciept in a matter of seconds just by plugging in a couple of chords.

Im curious as to the speed of the EVDO on an iPhone. For those who own one, how does it compare to your standard PC connection (lets say, cable)?


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

You guys need to put the iPhone in perspective, it's a personal phone, not a business tool. There are plenty of phones like blackberries and stuff that are great for business. The iPhone is a personal communicator / pocket entertainment system.

The data performance on the EDGE network is about as slow as dial up. (for the guy that asked).

I ride my super *****'n Trek Madone bicycle every day, I listen to podcasts and music as I ride, sometimes the music will fade down and the phone rings, I touch the mic and answer the phone, talk for a bit and when the call ends, the music fades back up. I love that! Totally hands free, I can listen to music, take calls, all while pretending I'm Lance Armstrong.

There are many things I wish the iPhone did, like voice tags for hands free dialing, or SMS messaging (images), but if you like music and own an iPod, the iPhone is a must have.


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> Can you guys tether your laptop to your iphone? I do its great when you dont want to browse on the phone... Just turn on the laptop and you got a wireless connection ANYWHERE.


Man, I used to do that on my Nokia 6682, but using bluetooth. That was cool in the field, I'd have my laptop in my truck, blue tooth to the phone and use the phone modem to surf the net. I was kinda shocked that it worked, but it worked just fine. I would send faxes and docs and stuff, was kinda cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

RenaissanceR said:


> Company called "Speck Products" makes ruggedized cases for IPHONES and related stuff.


Yes, Speck is great. I have the Speck black rubber case with the open face. You need this case. The iPhone is slippery like a bar of soap, but the rubber case is kinda gummy, the phone IS NOT going to slide out of your shirt pocket or off the seat of your truck when you hit the brakes.

I also recommend the ear buds/mic setup from Rivet. The stock earbuds are terrible, the Rivet buds jam inside your ear like ear plugs, plus they have a "lanyard" that goes around your neck, so there's no weight pulling on the earbuds.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Found a little more info on the output to TV... I guess it does not work with safari and that is what almost ALL programs will run out of... oops.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Here is a place that has a hard case for the iphone

http://cases.com/iphone.htm

I have ordered cases from these people before and they are very well made cases. Quick delivery (maybe because they are in the same state as me) and good prices.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

RobertCDF said:


> Here is a place that has a hard case for the iphone
> 
> http://cases.com/iphone.htm
> 
> I have ordered cases from these people before and they are very well made cases. Quick delivery (maybe because they are in the same state as me) and good prices.


Thanks, I'm going to look into those. I've got no case and so far no problems as the phone is pretty tough but it is slippery and I've almost dropped it a couple times.


----------

